# Whip Snake plus an ID.



## -Matt- (Jun 1, 2010)

Just a couple of pictures of a nice looking Yellow-Faced Whip Snake that I came across yesterday.













Also chasing an ID on the following skinks...both were found together. I think they are _A. verreauxii_ but could possibly be _A. leuckartii ..._didn't think to count the toes.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 1, 2010)

Three-Toed Skink?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 1, 2010)

skink is verreauxii


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 1, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> skink is verreauxii



Cheers mate, just looked different colour-wise to any verreauxii I've come across before.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 2, 2010)

That whippy is verry nice, love there eyes,


----------

